# Boxwood color



## Urercody (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello All,

I have two boxwood shrubs that turned brown/bronze. They are 3 feet apart and were planted a year ago. Nothing has changed in terms of watering. Is this a normal change of color?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks like box blight but I'm not 100% sure. If it is you will need to trim out all the infected material and don't leave any of it on the ground. Box should stay green all year round.

When trimming I use a bucket of water with a cap full of bleach, tablespoon is enough (prevents further spread of diseases) and very sharp hand shears, dip the shears in regularly. Put a dropsheet around the bushes so no leaf material is left on the ground.

Always water at the base rather than from the top.

I don't know what chemical treatments are available in the US so can't recommend what to use.

https://www.vanzelst.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/boxwood_blight_identification_guide_11_x_17__final_300_dpi.jpg


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

All my boxwoods died of blight. Its now on my list of plants to not ever buy again.

If yours does recover, it will always be susceptible to blight and while it will live, it will not thrive. Best to cut your loses now rather than later.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Yep, switching to planting Ilex Crenata instead as it has a similar look but none of the issues of buxus.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Urercody Sorry to jump in late. Some Boxwood do that in the winter. Some varieties do it more and some planting sites make them more susceptible. Full sun, dry, lots of wind and variety all play a role. 
They will flush out green in the spring.


----------



## Urercody (Feb 18, 2020)

Appreciate the help @Butter @****o1 @RCUK


----------

